# AH-1 Cobra blueprints?



## bangiepangie (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been trying to find decent blueprints of the Bell AH-1G Cobra (Vietnam era). I've done the usual Google image search and checked out a couple of blueprint sites including Blueprints.com, however all I can get is fairly low res/poor quality blueprints. I need decent side/top/front views.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------

